# Easy =D



## o K U S H o (Mar 16, 2009)

This is the easiest way Ive ever seen on how to make hash. I dont have a 4 chamber grinder so I havent tried this yet. But I figured Id share my find =D

I like the song too haha

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBO92DjRN78


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2009)

hmmmm.. it looks more like he just ground the weed to super fines. It would take several grams of very rich buds to yeild that chunk of "hash".. 
"Hash" is nothing more, nothing less, than trichomes collected and pressed. The less "vegetative" material it contains and the more trichome heads it contains, determines the potency/quality.


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 18, 2009)

Sometimes Hick, I just wanna call an elixer, hash to see how fast you come running to correct it.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah for real, thats hash.
haha. i got a big brick of hash with a polar bear stamped right on it.
means its from canada. its BOMB.


----------



## Hick (Mar 18, 2009)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> Sometimes Hick, I just wanna call an elixer, hash to see how fast you come running to correct it.



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17165&highlight=hash
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20751&highlight=hash
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17284&highlight=hash
.....:hubba:


----------



## o K U S H o (Mar 18, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> yeah for real, thats hash.
> haha. i got a big brick of hash with a polar bear stamped right on it.
> means its from canada. its BOMB.


Haha damn that sounds legit you lucky bastard =D


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 18, 2009)

haha i may be new to cultivating.

but im a long time smoker and weed lover.


----------

